# Donut troubleshooting



## kat_82 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi! I have been trying to make donuts lately and I'm beginning to get the hang of it. The only problem I have is that I dont get a smooth surface on the donuts when frying them. Usually one side will turn out ok, but the other side tends to get outside air bubbles. Any idea why this happens and how to solve it?


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

Do you turn them often.? So you are frying both sides equal??


----------



## kat_82 (Oct 11, 2020)

I try to turn them only once, but might turn them some more if I see that they need some more frying time.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

what temperature oil do you use?

are the dohnuts leavened with yeast?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

kat_82 said:


> Hi! I have been trying to make donuts lately and I'm beginning to get the hang of it. The only problem I have is that I dont get a smooth surface on the donuts when frying them. Usually one side will turn out ok, but the other side tends to get outside air bubbles. Any idea why this happens and how to solve it?


Yes........Allow the doughnut mixture to rest 5-10 minutes before starting to fry. This helps a little, however the baking powder does that when the doughnuts are first placed in the hot oil.
The doughnuts will get air bubbles on the second side.
That's why the doughnuts are glazed on the smooth side.


----------

